# Fantastic OEM+ Modded UK Audi S2 Avant Makes Us Want to Buy a B4



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

In the midst of an image search for a shot of an Audi RS2 I stumbled across a collection of photos of the car you see above - a privately owned, UK-registered Audi S2 Avant. While America only got the iterations of the B4 in sedan and Cabriolet forms with most vanilla specced V6 engines, Europe also had S2 with the same 20V 5cyl turbo that was fitted to the C4-based S4 and S6 of the time and it all made for one attractive package. Even more attractive is the clean OEM+ themed build offered by the owner who posted pics of his car over on PassionFord.com. The car features Porsche 996/Boxster S Brembos bolt straight on with 323mm A8 discs and RS2 carriers, S2forum chip, H&R springs, Milltek/Custom exhaust, Audi 90/Cabriolet saloon rear panel (rare) and Audi S8 early 18" Avus alloys. 








We've seen small-res pics of the 18-inch early-spec Avus wheels on an S6 owned by a 2Bennett customer and we love them even more on this S2. The car makes us want to start shopping for a B4 90 quattro post haste and mirror the build.... along with a full 20V I5 swap from an ur S4/S6 donor. For now though, we'll get our fix ogling the pics. More after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Aching for some 5cylinder love, George?


----------



## biturbocurious (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: Fantastic OEM+ Modded UK Audi S2 Avant Makes Us Want to Buy a B4 ([email protected])*

Part number on those wheels please! I've been trying to find them for awhile now!


----------



## dubrmine (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: Fantastic OEM+ Modded UK Audi S2 Avant Makes Us Want to Buy a B4 ([email protected])*

sweet ride; too bad these avants never made it to US shores http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Fantastic OEM+ Modded UK Audi S2 Avant Makes Us Want to Buy a B4 (dubrmine)*

id like to build one of those. Would go well with my s6 avant and b5 rs4 avant


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Fantastic OEM+ Modded UK Audi S2 Avant Makes Us Want to Buy a B4 (NVmyVW)*

I've been thinking seriously about a sedan. They're throw-away cheap right now and AAN drivetrains aren't terribly costly either.


----------



## djdestiny (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Fantastic OEM+ Modded UK Audi S2 Avant Makes Us Want to Buy a B4 ([email protected])*

Well, I simply had to reply to this!!
I was hunting on google for S2 Avant images, and spotted this thread.
Imagine my surprise when I saw the photos....
This is my old car!
After this one I had a brief encounter with a B5 S4, but missed the fun of the S2 too much, and now have another one:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Fantastic OEM+ Modded UK Audi S2 Avant Makes Us Want to Buy a B4 (djdestiny)*

Welcome to the site. I love your cars.


----------

